
Software Project Success – 5 Keys of Responsibility - vasya-gh
https://perceptionbox.io/business/software-project-success-5-keys-of-responsibility/
======
vasya-gh
Who is responsible for software project success? What about failure? It’s
necessary to divide the outcome into two parts. Your executives or senior
managers commissioning the software are responsible for ensuring it meets your
business requirements.

